
His Mickey Mouse Ways: An Appreciation of Waylon Jennings - tintinnabula
http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/his-mickey-mouse-ways/
======
Aloha
While I wouldn't necessarily call it relevant to HN - I did very much enjoy
this piece, its incredibly well written. Not that I'm complaining - stuff like
this is why I enjoy being part of the HN community so much - its always a bit
of potpourri.

~~~
_c_
"While I wouldn't necesarily call it relevant to HN..."

The song "Are you sure Hank done it this way?" was used in the computer game
Grand Theft Auto V.

I have always liked the guitar on that song, I read HN, but I am not a gamer
or game developer.

~~~
trentmb
It's a song that questions the way things are, the status quo. Maybe we can do
better than rhinestone suits and new shiny cars.

Very relevant to a site called "Hacker News"

------
sofaofthedamned
Don't know what it's doing here, but Waylon was a legend and he's one of the
few music celebs I miss. When I was younger I spent many many hours listening
to Ramblin' Man etc.

~~~
johnward
"Are You Sure Hank Done it This Way" is one of my favorite country songs. I'm
not sure why. I think I like that how it calls out the status quo in
Nashville. Plus I like how "in your face" the instrumental is.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNpLSaCirj8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNpLSaCirj8)

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Lord it's the same old tune, fiddle and guitar Where do we take it from here?
Rhinestone suits and new shiny cars It's been the same way for years We need a
change

Somebody told me, when I came to Nashville Son you finally got it made Old
Hank made it here, and we're all sure that you will But I don't think Hank
done it this way No, I don't think Hank done it this way

Ten years on the road, makin' one night stands Speedin' my young life away
Tell me one more time just so's I'll understand Are your sure Hank done it
this way? Did ol' Hank really do it this way?

Lord I've seen the world, with a five piece band Looking at the back side of
me Singing my songs, and one of his now and then But I don't think Hank done
'em this way I don't think Hank done 'em this way. Take it home.

Written by David Allan Coe •

~~~
crymer11
Where can you find it was written by David Allan Coe? Everything I've seen
attributes the writing to Waylon.

~~~
johnward
The only place I can find that attributed it to Coe is:
[http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?lyrics=4950](http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?lyrics=4950)

Never heard of it so I don't know how much weight to give that site. Every
other site says Jennings wrote it.

------
PeterWhittaker
Beautifully written.

~~~
HillRat
Dave Hickey's fantastic, very ... _bracing_. He's probably the only lasting
thing punk left behind, this guy who writes with verve and insight about the
importance of _criticizing_ things, books and music and painting and
buildings, and does it with a graceful and effortless lack of ego. Criticism
is important, I take him as saying, but the critic ain't shit.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Thanks for that comment, it made me seek more of his writing, which I've
enjoyed quite a lot more than most columnists.

